# The New PENTAX K-3 II announced



## tolusina (Apr 22, 2015)

Interesting features and specs.
http://www.us.ricoh-imaging.com/about/press/353/The_New_PENTAX_K-3_II_Builds_on_the_Performance__Standard_Set_by_Its_Predecessor_Further_Refining_Field_Photography


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 23, 2015)

I look forward to seeing the tests. The K3 is a sweet camera!


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 23, 2015)

Agreed. The 'sensor shift resolution' ( an unfortunate name, given what it does) is an interesting development to take 'IQ' forward, unlike the latest buzz word on DPR 'ISO invariant' which does nothing to take IQ forward.


----------

